# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Αλμπέρτα [Mykali (2), Alberta]

## Appia_1978

Μια κάρτα που απόκτησα πρόσφατα. Κανείς για το πλοίο;  :Very Happy: 

Santorini Kopie.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Με σιγουριά, είναι το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ (φαίνονται και τα σινιάλα του Ιγγλέση στο φουγάρο του). Πολύ ωραίες οι καρτ ποστάλ φίλε Appia_1978, σπουδαία αποκτήματα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Με σιγουριά, είναι το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ (φαίνονται και τα σινιάλα του Ιγγλέση στο φουγάρο του). Πολύ ωραίες οι καρτ ποστάλ φίλε Appia_1978, σπουδαία αποκτήματα!


You have a good idea. Alberta is one of the ships that I want to feature in a thread some time... She had a good career and a noble name. See Simplon's citation http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/
*



Alberta was built in 1900 for the Southampton-Channel Islands/Le Havre services of the LSWR. She passed to the Southern Railway in 1923. In 1930 she was sold to Greece. Alberta was 1,236 gross tons.


*
And here is a nice photo for comparison

Alberta.jpg

_So, Alberta was built at John Brown in Clyderbank in 1900. She had 1,236 tons, 82.3 m length and 10.9 m width. Her service speed was an incredible 17 knots but don't forget the route she was in! She passed to Igglesis in 1930 and the name was kept. She became Mykali in 1934, Alberta back in 1935. She was sunk in Salamina on April 23, 1941. I believe ellinis had a newspaper article talking about her disposal in 1946 or so._

[i]And a photo of *Alberta*

Alberta2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Merci beaucoup




> Με σιγουριά, είναι το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ (φαίνονται και τα σινιάλα του Ιγγλέση στο φουγάρο του). Πολύ ωραίες οι καρτ ποστάλ φίλε Appia_1978, σπουδαία αποκτήματα!

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι κάποια παραπάνω λόγια για το παρελθόν του




> Built as a ferry under yard No. 346 by J. Brown & Co. Ltd., Glasgow for the London & South Western Railway Co, Southampton.
> Launched under the name ALBERTA.
> Tonnage 1.216 gross, 460 net, 240 dwt., dim. 270.0 x 35.6 x 14.6ft. (draught)
> Powered by two triple expansion steam engines, 5.500 hp, twin screws, speed 19.5 knots.
> Passenger accommodation for 747 passengers.
> May 1900 delivered to owners.
> After delivery used in the ferry service between Weymouth and the Channel Islands, her maiden voyage was on 02 June 1900 to Jersey.
> July 1920 grounded on the rocks off Guernsey, but was able to refloat on her own power, leaking and listing she arrived safely in St Peter Port.
> 1923 Managed by the Southern Railway in Southampton.
> ...


Με τη διόρθωση οτι όταν αγοράστηκε το 1930 ονομάστηκε ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ και το όνομα ΜΥΚΑΛΗ το πήρε για 1 χρόνο το 1934/35. 

Το Αλπέρτα ήταν ένα από τα καράβια που γίνανε και γραμματόσημα ! 
alberta.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two comments:
1. I did not know she was on a stamp. Great find!
2. We must stress that she was *Mykali* for just one year. Now, Tzamtzis in his 1997 insert in _Efoplistis_ shows perhaps 3-4 photos of a certain *Mykali*, often with soldiers... is this the same *Mykali*? And how can she have been used in a military operation in 1934? Thanks

----------


## Ellinis

> Now, Tzamtzis in his 1997 insert in _Efoplistis_ shows perhaps 3-4 photos of a certain *Mykali*, often with soldiers... is this the same *Mykali*? And how can she have been used in a military operation in 1934? Thanks


Αυτό που λες είναι το original :mrgreen: ΜΥΚΑΛΗ, ένα σκαρί που υπηρέτησε τόσο το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό όσο και την ακτοπλοϊα για πολλές δεκαετίες. Αξίζει κάποια στιγμή να το πιάσουμε στο στόμα μας... 

Ισως η μετανομασία του ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ σε ΜΥΚΑΛΗ να εγινε για να πάρει κάτι από τη "δόξα" του παλιού. Αλλά τελικά φαίνεται πως αλλάξανε γνώμη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Βλέποντας το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ καλύτερα, παρατήρησα τις ομοιότητες του με το δεξί πλοίο της φωτο που είχε ανεβάσει εδώ ο Leonardos.B. Και μιας και το ALBERTA δεν είχε αδελφάκια τότε η φωτο μάλλον είναι προπολεμικ. Ισως μάλιστα να το δείχνει στην άφιξη του στην Ελλάδα μιας και τα σινιάλα του δεν είναι αυτά του Ιγγλέση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thank you!

I would appreciate your starting a new thread about the old *Mykali.* It is a ship that interests me and I do not know much about...

----------


## Appia_1978

Δηλαδή, όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1930, δεν ήταν αγορασμένο από τον Ιγγλέση; Μήπως ξέρεις τότε για ποιον ταξίδευε; 
Και εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 1930-1934;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> Αυτό που λες είναι το original :mrgreen: ΜΥΚΑΛΗ, ένα σκαρί που υπηρέτησε τόσο το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό όσο και την ακτοπλοϊα για πολλές δεκαετίες. Αξίζει κάποια στιγμή να το πιάσουμε στο στόμα μας... 
> 
> Ισως η μετανομασία του ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ σε ΜΥΚΑΛΗ να εγινε για να πάρει κάτι από τη "δόξα" του παλιού. Αλλά τελικά φαίνεται πως αλλάξανε γνώμη 
> 
> Βλέποντας το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ καλύτερα, παρατήρησα τις ομοιότητες του με το δεξί πλοίο της φωτο που είχε ανεβάσει εδώ ο Leonardos.B. Και μιας και το ALBERTA δεν είχε αδελφάκια τότε η φωτο μάλλον είναι προπολεμικ. Ισως μάλιστα να το δείχνει στην άφιξη του στην Ελλάδα μιας και τα σινιάλα του δεν είναι αυτά του Ιγγλέση.

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τον Ιγγλέση αγοράστηκε το 1930. Αυτό που εννοούσαν είναι μήπως η φωτο είναι του 1930 και δείχνει το πλοίο με τα εγγλέζικα του σινιάλα, πρωτού δηλαδή μπουν αυτά των νέων του ιδιοκτητών.

Και *εδώ* ο Νίκος ξετρύπωσε άλλη μια φώτο με λευκό σκαρί (είχε ταξιδέψει και με λευκό και με μαύρο στην Ελλάδα).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και *εδώ* ο Νίκος ξετρύπωσε άλλη μια φώτο με λευκό σκαρί (είχε ταξιδέψει και με λευκό και με μαύρο στην Ελλάδα).


Poly wraia fwtografia. Bravo!

One more photo of _Alberta_ (in England)

Alberta.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _ So, Alberta was built at John Brown in Clyderbank in 1900. She had 1,236 tons, 82.3 m length and 10.9 m width. Her service speed was an incredible 17 knots but don't forget the route she was in! She passed to Igglesis in 1930 and the name was kept. She became Mykali in 1934, Alberta back in 1935._


Here are two schedules of _Alberta_ as _Mykali_ on June 5 and 9, 1934, on eto Thessaloniki and the other to Cyclades
19340605.jpg
19340609.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Alberta_ at the port of Volos in the 1930s

Volos2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Νίκο, νομίζω πως δεν είναι το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ αλλά είναι το ίδιο άγνωστο σκαρί που είχες ανεβάσει εδώ σε λευκό χρώμα.
Το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ είχε κάτω από τη γέφυρα τα χαρακτηριστικά παράθυρα του πλώριου σαλονιού του που σε αυτό το σκαρί απουσιάζουν. Όπως δεν ξεχωρίζω και τα διπλά κρένια που είχε το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ πλώρα-πρύμα πάνω από τα αμπάρια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aπό τον Ιγγλέση αγοράστηκε το 1930. Αυτό που εννοούσαν είναι μήπως η φωτο είναι του 1930 και δείχνει το πλοίο με τα εγγλέζικα του σινιάλα, πρωτού δηλαδή μπουν αυτά των νέων του ιδιοκτητών.
>  ...........


Εδω δρομολογιο του _Αλμπερτα_ απο Θεσσαλονικη στις 25 Αυγουστου 1930.

19300825 Alberta.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ κάνει την εμφάνιση του στο προπολεμικό Καρλόβασι. Για μια δεκαετία υπηρέτησε με επιτυχία τη γραμμή της Σάμου-Ικαρίας και όχι μόνο.

Από το αρχείο του φίλου GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS.

alberta at karlovasi 1000.jpg

----------


## AGI

Μερικές φωτό σχετικές με το Αλμπέρτα.

FYLAD1.jpg

ALBPIR.JPG

Alber.JPG

albertaplan1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μερικές φωτό σχετικές με το Αλμπέρτα


Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα. Εξαιρετικες και σπανιες φωτογραφιες και σχεδια

----------


## Ellinis

Αγαπητέ AGI σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες. Σε αυτή με το άσπρο σκαρί είναι στη Μυτιλήνη, αλλά σε αυτή με το μαύρο σε ποιό λιμάνι είναι;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε AGI καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας,  απιθανα ντοκουμεντα, τοσο οι φωτογραφιες οσο και το σχεδιο του Αλμπερτα. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι πολυ σημαντικα αυτα που ανεβασε ο νεος φιλος AGI

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another photo of _Alberta_ which I got somewhere some  time ago but I do not remember where

Enjoy!

Alberta.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Στο τεύχος Νο 58, Δεκέμβριος του 1998 το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής δημοσίευσε μια σειρά από πίνακες του ζωγράφου Μάκη Δρακάτου με θέματα από την ακτοπλοϊα της προπολεμικής περιόδου.

Από τη σειρά αυτή το Αλμπέρτα:

Alberta_p001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το περιφημο ατμοπλοιο *Αλμπερτα* στα πρωτα χρονια της ζωης του, οταν ηταν επιβατηγο της London and South Western Railway Co. Εδω εχουμε μια φωτογραφια απο το περιοδικο _The Railway Magazine_ (Τομος ΧΙΙ) του Ιανουαριου−Ιουνιου 1903
Alberta.jpg

Το ατμοπλοιο *Αλμπερτα* οταν ηταν επιβατηγο της London and South Western Railway Co. 
Alberta.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια αγνωστου Ελληνικου επιβατηγου του 1932 στην Θηρα. Αγορασμενη στο παζαρι της Κωνσταντινουπολεως την περασμενη εβδομαδα

Thera.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφια αγνωστου Ελληνικου επιβατηγου του 1932 στην Θηρα. Αγορασμενη στο παζαρι της Κωνσταντινουπολεως την περασμενη εβδομαδα
> 
> Thera.jpg


Είναι το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ του Ιγγλέση, μια παρόμοια είχε ανεβάσει ο Μάρκος στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος του.

----------


## Ergis

λιγο ακομα και θα ηταν συγγενης το καραβι :Wink: ....(αλιμπερτης)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η ιδια καρτ ποσταλ του *Αλμπερτα* της Ατμοπλοιας Σαμου του Ιγγλεση στο Καρλοβασι απο το 1930 κατα την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ 

Samos 1930.JPG

----------


## emmpapad

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Σχετικά με το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ από επίσημα κρατικά αρχεία η ιστορία του στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ έχει ως εξής.

Στις 27-06-1930 εγγράφετε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 666.
Στις 05-06-1935 μετεγγράφετε στη Σάμο με αριθμό νηολογίου 9.
Στις 16-07-1948 διαγράφετε λόγω βύθισης.

Βύθιση 23-04-1941 στη Σαλαμίνα.

Ευχαριστώ

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

Μελλοντικά ελπίζω να βρω και την αλλαγή ως ΜΥΚΑΛΗ.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε emmpapad, απ' όσα έχω βρει το όνομα ΜΥΚΑΛΗ το είχε από το Μάη του 1934 ως τον Απρίλη του 1935.

----------


## emmpapad

Συμπλήρωση στοιχείων.

27-06-1930 ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ νηολογίου Πειραιά 666
28-04-1934 ΜΥΚΑΛΗ νηολογίου Πειραιά 666
30-04-1935 ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ νηολογίου Πειραιά 666
05-06-1935 ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ νηολογίου Σάμου 9
16-07-1948 διαγραφή λόγω βύθισης που 
έγινε στις 23-04-1941 στη Σαλαμίνα.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Ellinis

o αριθμός νηολογίου που του έτυχε στον Πειραιά δεν ήταν και ότι καλύτερο...:twisted:
άμα το ξέραν οι επιβάτες ίσως και να το αποφεύγανε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου το *Αλμπερτα* επιταχθηκε απο την κυβερνση για τις αναγκες του ναυτικου. Στις 23 Απριλιου 1941  εδεχθη επιθεση απο γερμανικα στουκας στην Κατσιβιγλα Σαλαμινος  και εβυθισθη. Χαθηκαν 10 μελη του πληρωματος

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλήρωμα του ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ με φόντο το καράβι της Ατμοπλοΐας Σάμου της οικογένειας Ιγγλέση.

alberta.jpg
Από τη ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To *Alberta* της Southern Railway Steamship
Μια μεγαλη λεπτομερης φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσταλ απο το Ebay http://www.ebay.ie/itm/SS-ALBERTA-So...item5d4f1fca70

Alberta2.jpg


Και τρια δρομολογια του πλοιου *Alberta¨*  απο την 1η Απριλιου 1931 στην _Εστια_.
19310401 Alberta Estia.jpg

Στον Δημοκτατη Λεσβου στις 7 Ιουνιου 1931
19310607 Alberta Samos Democratis Lesvou.jpg

και παραξενο δρομολογιο στον Πορο στις 2 Ιουλιου 1936
19360702 Alberta Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό "Αργώ" του 2014, δείχνει το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ να ποζάρει με τη λευκή του φορεσιά.

page0023.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΑΛΜΕΡΤΑ του Ιγγλέση σε μια πολύ διαφορετική από σήμερα Μύκονο.     Ο Καζαντζάκης όταν επισκέφτηκε τη Μύκονο τη δεκαετία του ’20 εντυπωσιάστηκε τόσο που έγραψε στο «ο Ασυμβίβαστος» : «Η Ιερουσαλήμ, η Μύκονος και η Μόσχα! Να οι τρείς πολιτείες που μου έκαναν κατάπληξη…»     Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από άγνωστο σε εμένα έντυπο, αλιευμένη στα κύμματα του διαδυκτίου  :Distrust: 

alberta mykonos 1935.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ακόμη μια φωτογραφία του ALBERTA

ALBERTA_1900-2.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1940.html

----------


## Ellinis

Είκοσι μέρες μετά τον ερχομό του πλοίου στον Πειραιά, η εφημερίδα Σφαίρα κάνει μια παρουσίαση του ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ. Πλοίαρχος ήταν ο ανηψιός των ιδιοκτητών Ν.Ιγγλέσης.

alberta 6-30-1.jpg 
alberta 6-30-2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ περνά τα στενά του Ευρίπου δίνοντας την ευκαιρία για μια όμορφη λήψη
Alberta.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πρώτη εμφάνιση του ΑΜΠΕΡΤΑ στον ελληνικό τύπο, τον Ιούνιο του 1930, με αφορμή την αγορά του.
alberta 30.jpg

Δέκα χρόνια αργότερα το πλοίο επιτάχθηκε και χρησίμευσε σε σειρά μεταφορών στρατευμάτων και υλικού. 
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο "Βασίλισσα Όλγα, ένα αντιτορπιλικό στη δίνη  του πολέμου" δείχνει την φόρτωση της "Μεραρχίας Κρήτης" στα πλοία  μιας μεγάλης νηοπομπής που απέπλευσε στις 22.11.40 από τη Σούδα για τον Πειραιά.  Το πλοίο που φαίνεται εδώ δεν είναι άλλο από το ΑΜΠΕΡΤΑ. 
alberta XXL Nov40.jpg

Πέντε μήνες  αργότερα το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ βρισκόταν πλησίον του οχυρού Πούντας στη Σαλαμίνα  αναμένοντας διαταγές. Στις 23.4.41 (σαν αύριο) δέχθηκε δυο φορές επίθεση από  "Στούκας" με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί ζημιές, ενώ σκοτώθηκαν στη θέση τους  οι δυο ναύτες χειριστές του α/α Σαιντ Ετιέν. Την επομένη ακολούθησε νέα  επίθεση που οδήγησε στη βύθιση του σκάφους στη θέση Κατσιβίγλα. Το ναυάγιο δεν ανελκύστηκε από τους Γερμανούς και μεταπολεμικά βρέθηκε να  αναπαύεται στην αριστερή του πλευρά σε βάθος 12 μ., με τη γέφυρα  ημικατεστραμμένη και το κατάστρωμα κατεστραμμένο. Σύντομα εκποιήθηκε και  διαλύθηκε επιτόπου.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ στου Τζελέπη σε φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο "Ελληνικες Θαλασσες" έκδοσης του Μουσειο Μπενάκη.
Σαν σήμερα πριν ογδόντα χρόνια έπεφτε και αυτό θύμα των γερμανικών αεροσκαφών που αποδεκάτισαν τον ακτοπλοϊκό μας στόλο.

alberta - 25-4-41 Ελληνικες Θαλασσες - φωτ Θωμας Ιωνας - εκδ Μουσειο Μπενάκη.jpg

----------

